# Car slowed down while driving on the interstate?



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

They do weird stuff when they have bad /loose wiring grounds.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

%sitename%


%sitedesc%




ww7.oemdtc.com


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> %sitename%
> 
> 
> %sitedesc%
> ...


While that could be a possibility would that explain why the car just stopped accelerating while in use?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I can't say that has been reported like that. But GM is kind of notorious for programming in "torque management" code to help prevent engine damage, so I'm not really sure. The most common acceleration issue is the turbo going out. Get it scanned for codes, the turbo is a $1000 problem. The cable is a $30 problem.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Fair enough....well guess i'll see on Monday. Whatever it is I'm sure itll cost alot since the car is out of warranty...sometimes I wonder if it's even worth it and just get a new car. _sad noises_ haha


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Fair enough....well guess i'll see on Monday. Whatever it is I'm sure itll cost alot since the car is out of warranty...sometimes I wonder if it's even worth it and just get a new car. _sad noises_ haha


That all depends on what your goals are.
Generally speaking:

New Car = Less Maintenance and Repair, More money for loan and insurance.

Old car = More Maintenance and Repair, less money for insurance and hopefully it's paid off.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

JLL said:


> That all depends on what your goals are.
> Generally speaking:
> 
> New Car = Less Maintenance and Repair, More money for loan and insurance.
> ...


Yes its paid off....which feels like the only blessing at the moment haha. I really hope it's not that series.... still irks me i had to get the transmission replace some years ago.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

So......as instructed I got the car towed to Chevy Dealership near me and call them first thing in the morning on Monday to let them know the car was there.... buuuuuuut they told me just now due to their workload they won't be able to look at it for "a couple of weeks" 

Imma have to see if there a plan B because I can't be without a car that long and NOT know what's wrong with it...

Edit: So for whatever reason I decided to see if scheduling a service appointment online would help. Someone called stating they couldn't do it today (figured haha) but did say they could do Friday. Definitely longer than I'd like but better than "couple of weeks" so that works haha


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Reading for codes only takes 5 minutes  With the prices of new and used cars these days, they probably are busy.
Dealerships are getting to be like fast food restaurants. They make the people inside wait, because they aren't going to leave. While they prioritize the drive through.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> Reading for codes only takes 5 minutes  With the prices of new and used cars these days, they probably are busy.
> Dealerships are getting to be like fast food restaurants. They make the people inside wait, because they aren't going to leave. While they prioritize the drive through.


Haha true. The only reason I'm not panicking (or atleast like I would) is that I'm currently working from home. Yes it'll be a little uncomfortable being limited to where I can or can't go for a couple of days but my BIGGER concern is what they tell me the cost will be. -.-


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

FWIW Jay, making repairs to these cars often isn't really that bad. So I'd at least consider DIY. More than likely its the turbo, and replacing it is really only a half day job.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Johnny B said:


> Reading for codes only takes 5 minutes  With the prices of new and used cars these days, they probably are busy.
> Dealerships are getting to be like fast food restaurants. They make the people inside wait, because they aren't going to leave. While they prioritize the drive through.


Sometimes diagnostics are cut and dry but most of the time you get what you pay for. At least the customer's did at the shop I worked for.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I was just curious what codes it was throwing, not getting a full diagnosis.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

OMG… this sounds exactly like what happened with my son. Ours was a plugged cat and bad turbo (still not sure if the turbo was damaged before or after arriving at first dealer… I have suspicions.

He was driving fine, then lost power. First dealer said wiring harness, then after that repair came up with bad cat, bad turbo, bad engine. At 70,000 miles. Wanted $15,000 to repair. Not a fan of Bunnin Chevrolet in Santa Barbara, CA. 

Towed to my local dealer: bad cat bad turbo. Engine ok. Being worked on as we speak. Should be done by the weekend.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

So Chevy finally was able to look at it and they said "the engine" won't fire. And recommend doing a breakdown which is a down payment of $500 for them to do. This of course doesn't include whatever is wrong with the engine...

I feared for this...


They also said their engine tech is backed up and probably won't be able to look at it until 14th.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

So their head manager stated due to the age of the engine (Odometer is at 163,00) and advised instead of doing the $500 breakdown of the engine he recommended to replace the engine... which from what he told me.... $4500 for used $6500 for new.

Is that average prices for that kind of work on that car? 

Kind of seems like I should cut my losses and just see if I can get a newer car.

Wanted to weight my options at this point.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jaye3rd89 said:


> So their head manager stated due to the age of the engine (Odometer is at 163,00) and advised instead of doing the $500 breakdown of the engine he recommended to replace the engine... which from what he told me.... $4500 for used $6500 for new.
> 
> Is that average prices for that kind of work on that car?
> 
> ...


That seems right for dealership pricing.

If I were unable to do the work myself, and my car weren't heavily modified, I would use the $4500 - $6000 to upgrade vehicles.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

JLL said:


> That seems right for dealership pricing.
> 
> If I were unable to do the work myself, and my car weren't heavily modified, I would use the $4500 - $6000 to upgrade vehicles.


Nope wouldn't even know where to start haha. And by "heavily modified" I assume you mean stuff being added to it if so then nope nothing added to the car since I got it...


----------

